# Ipswich GC - James Braid



## DanFST (Jul 29, 2020)

Thought I'd put out a invite for a knock round my course. 

It's a decent track, a James Braid heathland course (rated #48 in England). Weekends are still packed due to the booking system, but there's loads of opportunity mid week. 

You will have to spend it with me unfortunately and a beer is mandated afterwards on the deck.


----------



## Crow (Jul 29, 2020)

A very kind offer and I'm definitely interested, can make most days so pretty flexible re dates.


----------



## Simonsmh (Jul 29, 2020)

Will def take you up on this. I live in Oxfordshire but the in-laws live in Ipswich.


----------



## DanFST (Jul 29, 2020)

Let's see if we can get one last forumer? Then we can get a date in the book.


----------



## DanFST (Jul 29, 2020)

But how does the second week of august sound as a tester?


----------



## Crow (Jul 29, 2020)

11th, 13th or 14th are good for me.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 29, 2020)

Crow said:



			11th, 13th or 14th are good for me.
		
Click to expand...


Are you not at Coventry GC on August 13th?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 29, 2020)

I could have a game with you when I get back from Scotland on 17th August. Haven’t played there yet but heard good things about it


----------



## Crow (Jul 29, 2020)

full_throttle said:



			Are you not at Coventry GC on August 13th?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rob!
11th, or 14th are good for me. 

Can't do week commencing 17th but week commencing 24th would be okay.


----------



## TerryA (Jul 29, 2020)

Could play week beginning 17th or 24th.


----------



## ChrisAM (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi Dan,

I’d be keen to join if it’s an open invite. 14th would work well for me although I have quite a lot of availability WC 17th & 24th should that work better for you and others?


----------



## Simonsmh (Jul 31, 2020)

I’m away until the 15th. Towards the end of the w/c 24th works for me.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 4, 2020)

We have a reciprocal with Ipswich (Purdis Heath) at my club Gog Magog. If you fancy a home & away game we can arrange something for September.


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 4, 2020)

Excellent course is Purdis, even better since the work done removing trees and restoring bunkers to their original state.

Although I live in Ipswich it's a course I don't play often enough.


----------



## DanFST (Aug 13, 2020)

Sorry chaps, I'm out of golf for the rest of the summer!


----------



## Crow (Aug 13, 2020)

You could of just said you didn't want to play with such a group of idiots, no need to drop a massive weight on your foot!


----------



## DanFST (Jun 2, 2021)

Going to bump this back up. If anyone fancies getting out next week, lets organise something. It should be in very good nick!


----------



## IanM (Jun 2, 2021)

Played very little golf over that way, so would be interested if this happens with more notice I'd make the trip!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2021)

It’s a great course - have a few friends their and playing their on Saturday


----------



## paddyc (Jun 4, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Going to bump this back up. If anyone fancies getting out next week, lets organise something. It should be in very good nick!
		
Click to expand...

 I'm only in Cambridge Dan so would be up for a game midweek from 2/3pm ish if you can do. Never played PH but has been on my list of must plays. Looks really good.Let me know cheers


----------



## DanFST (Jun 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s a great course - have a few friends their and playing their on Saturday
		
Click to expand...

Invitational day should be a good one!


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 4, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Going to bump this back up. If anyone fancies getting out next week, lets organise something. It should be in very good nick!
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested....date/time dependant obviously. Cant bunk off work too much!!


----------



## DanFST (Jun 4, 2021)

@paddyc has suggested midweek 2/3ish, I can't do Friday, but can do any others. Does that work?



nickjdavis said:



			I'd be interested....date/time dependant obviously. Cant bunk off work too much!! 

Click to expand...


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 4, 2021)

DanFST said:



@paddyc has suggested midweek 2/3ish, I can't do Friday, but can do any others. Does that work?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much...Tuesday or Thursday work well as I've no meetings after 2.30pm.

Damn....just remembered...committee meeting on Thursday!!! 

If I'm restricting things too much for others then I'll happily sit this one out.


----------



## Crow (Jun 4, 2021)

Can't do next week unfortunately.


----------



## paddyc (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy to play any day next week or week after mid afternoon, as work for me is flexible


----------



## DanFST (Jun 5, 2021)

Booked 14.44 tuesday. @paddyc , @nickjdavis . Course should be in great condition after Saturday, so keen to get out early in the week. Beers on me. 


To the others that didn't get a game, we can sort something out in this thread.


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 5, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Booked 14.44 tuesday. @paddyc , @nickjdavis . Course should be in great condition after Saturday, so keen to get out early in the week. Beers on me.


To the others that didn't get a game, we can sort something out in this thread.
		
Click to expand...


see you there


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 5, 2021)

nickjdavis said:



			see you there...how will we recognise each other?....folded newspaper under the arm, holding a bunch of flowers?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2021)

Enjoy - the course was in stunning condition today , best I have seen it


----------



## IanM (Jun 5, 2021)

Any more of these in July I will travel from Wales


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 5, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Enjoy - the course was in stunning condition today , best I have seen it
		
Click to expand...

Been about three years since I played it despite the first tee being only 2,800 yards from my front door.


----------



## paddyc (Jun 5, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Booked 14.44 tuesday. @paddyc , @nickjdavis . Course should be in great condition after Saturday, so keen to get out early in the week. Beers on me. 


To the others that didn't get a game, we can sort something out in this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Ok great  thanks for sorting Dan see you there looking forward to it.


----------



## The Lion (Jun 7, 2021)

Would be up for a Forum East Anglia tour in future, or maybe a cheeky sign on. Happy to reciprocate at my club in North Wales - always!


----------



## DanFST (Jun 7, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Enjoy - the course was in stunning condition today , best I have seen it
		
Click to expand...


How did you get on? I was unfortunately in London, but the local Landlord said quite a few of the boys will have very sore heads on Sunday! 

I'll fire over a PM before I leave with what i'm wearing and my number. But I should be the only one under 30 with lots of tattoo's. Or keep your eyes peeled for a neon yellow stand bag! 


One space still available, should anyone fancy it.


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 7, 2021)

DanFST said:



			How did you get on? I was unfortunately in London, but the local Landlord said quite a few of the boys will have very sore heads on Sunday!



I'll fire over a PM before I leave with what i'm wearing and my number. But I should be the only one under 30 with lots of tattoo's. Or keep your eyes peeled for a neon yellow stand bag!


One space still available, should anyone fancy it.
		
Click to expand...

OK....if you see a portly, short, receding hairline 50 odd year old bloke with a bunch of black and white striped headcovers....will probably be me.


----------



## paddyc (Jun 7, 2021)

Just look out for a tanned, muscular adonis driving a crappy black Ford S Max


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 7, 2021)

paddyc said:



			Just look out for a tanned, muscular adonis driving a crappy black Ford S Max
		
Click to expand...

yeah but how will we recognise YOU?


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 8, 2021)

Thoroughly enjoyable day today...forgotten how much I enjoyed Purdis....some of the views that have been created by the removal of trees since I last played are fantastic and the course was in great condition.

Thanks Dan for hosting, nice to meet you and Paddyc...hope you had safe uneventful journeys home.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 8, 2021)

nickjdavis said:



			OK....if you see a portly, short, receding hairline 50 odd year old bloke with a bunch of black and white striped headcovers....will probably be me.
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean you've given up the habit of wearing 'loud' (often tartan) trousers as identification?


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 8, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Does that mean you've given up the habit of wearing 'loud' (often tartan) trousers as identification?
		
Click to expand...

Afraid so....despite my best historical efforts to support the business, IJP Design no longer produces trousers that match my style aspirations, so these days I've toned things down a bit.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jun 9, 2021)

Playing there in august, looking forward to it.


----------



## paddyc (Jun 10, 2021)

94tegsi said:



			Playing there in august, looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute  quality Martin you'll love it I cant wait to go again.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 13, 2021)

PlanNing on playing every day next week. If anyone fancies a knock around Gog Magog GC https://www.gogmagog.co.uk


----------



## paddyc (Jun 14, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			PlanNing on playing every day next week. If anyone fancies a knock around Gog Magog GC https://www.gogmagog.co.uk

Click to expand...

 I could well be up for that Mark, what sort of times are you thinking? Thurs or Fri might be an option for me but ideally from 2ish. Old or Wandlebury? cheers Pat


----------



## DanFST (Jun 8, 2022)

Going to bump this up again, got some free time coming up if we can get a group.


----------



## Crow (Jun 8, 2022)

I might be up for it if the date/time works.


----------



## The Lion (Jun 8, 2022)

DanFST said:



			Going to bump this up again, got some free time coming up if we can get a group.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much for the suggestion. I'd be very interested, but would depend on when.


----------



## petema99 (Jun 8, 2022)

DanFST said:



			Going to bump this up again, got some free time coming up if we can get a group.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be keen depending on dates - played for the first time in the mixed open last year. Really enjoyed it - fantastic course!


----------



## paddyc (Jun 8, 2022)

DanFST said:



			Going to bump this up again, got some free time coming up if we can get a group.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up again for this Dan.Loved the course last year when we played.  A mid afternoon during the week game preferably.cheers


----------



## Troymcclure (Jun 8, 2022)

Interested please


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 8, 2022)

DanFST said:



			Going to bump this up again, got some free time coming up if we can get a group.
		
Click to expand...

I'll happily join you again if date/time suits.


----------



## OntheteeGavin (Jun 8, 2022)

DanFST said:



			Going to bump this up again, got some free time coming up if we can get a group.
		
Click to expand...

Evening Dan. Thanks for invite, only live in Sudbury so I'm flexible with date & time.


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 8, 2022)

paddyc said:



			I'd be up again for this Dan.Loved the course last year when we played.  A mid afternoon during the week game preferably.cheers
		
Click to expand...

Yep, could be up for that.


----------



## evemccc (Jun 8, 2022)

Interested - but would want to also tick off another of Suffolk’s finest on the same trip to warrant the petrol cost / time to drive there


----------



## Dando (Jun 9, 2022)

I could be tempted to cross the river for this


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 13, 2022)

Played there on Monday for Gog Magog. Course is in Mint condition. Well worth a visit. I’d be up for a meet, especially as we have a reciprocal with Purdis Heath 👌😄


----------



## DanFST (Jun 20, 2022)

@paddyc & @nickjdavis (with no ridiculous trousers) You guys are in, I'll have a look at my diary this week. 


Will update when we've worked out a date for the last slot.


----------



## paddyc (Jun 22, 2022)

DanFST said:



@paddyc & @nickjdavis (with no ridiculous trousers) You guys are in, I'll have a look at my diary this week. 


Will update when we've worked out a date for the last slot.
		
Click to expand...

Great cheers Dan. Will await some dates. looking forward  to  it.


----------

